# Set ip permission denied



## Tadzoo (Apr 24, 2020)

Hy!

I'm new with BSD.

I try to change my ipv4 adress like this:

```
ifconfig em0 inet 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

But in return I have this:


```
ifconfig: ioct1 (SIOCDIFADDR): permission dinied
```

I tried to change the /etc/rc.conf but it's in reading only and I can't change it.

If someone have an idea!

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2020)

You do realize you need to be root to be able to make those changes? Regular users are not allowed to make changes to the system's configuration.


----------



## Tadzoo (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok thanks you!

I didn't realize that...

Sorry for the waste of time!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Atarian (Apr 25, 2020)

It's not a waste of time if you learned something. We all have to start somewhere.


----------

